

Ways to increase the runway for your start-up - VeXocide
http://jacquesmattheij.com/Ways+to+increase+the+runway+for+your+start-up

======
josephturnip
Less so for b2b, but during product development a third way is to reduce the
length of the runway itself by making sure developer resources get applied to
their core problem: development.

For us, that meant things like paying a relatively small monthly amount for
services that would otherwise have to be administered by our development team:
things like repo/wiki hosting (github) and website administration (rackspace).
If you consider that every hour of developer time costs the company $25-$50+,
these services make a lot of purely economical sense as well.

